# Impression of A3 nose; first at 5-door



## FASt (Jun 17, 2003)

Here a comparisson between "old" and new. Some rumours are:
- The 3-door get the nose already at September 2004. 
- 5-door will be introduced at Geneve March 2004. May 2004 at the dealer in Europe.








See also this topic on a German forum.
http://www.motor-talk.de/t2064....html


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Impression of A3 nose; first at 5-door (FASt)*

What a shame.


----------



## colucci (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Impression of A3 nose; first at 5-door (FASt)*

I prefer the "old nose" but the new one is still nice. The new one is too in-your-face for me. I want an A3, not an H2!!!
D'nardo


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Impression of A3 nose; first at 5-door (FASt)*

Not a big fan of the redesign - but I suppose it would grow on me...


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Impression of A3 nose; first at 5-door (Grimnebulin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grimnebulin* »_What a shame.


----------



## 4motionPotion (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Impression of A3 nose; first at 5-door (FASt)*

I cant really buy into this. I dont think Audi will even consider it.


----------

